# Looking for fursuit makers



## Zaja (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello there I was just looking into getting a realistic like fursuit. I was wondering who does this and what the price range is for partials or full suits. I know of clockworks but they are quit a bit out of my budget and I am looking for a suit to start with to see how much I enjoy it and such. Well thanks for reading I will check here when I can and also I will check my FA notes which will probably be the easiest way to catch me.


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Mar 25, 2012)

There's Beetlecat and Beastcub, however they're very professional and put out extremely high quality suits that are likely out of your budget. I have a friend who does anywhere from toony to realistic and things in between, Stuffed Panda Studios, so you might want to check her out as well.


----------



## Zaja (Mar 25, 2012)

TaoKyuubimon said:


> There's Beetlecat and Beastcub, however they're very professional and put out extremely high quality suits that are likely out of your budget. I have a friend who does anywhere from toony to realistic and things in between, Stuffed Panda Studios, so you might want to check her out as well.



Yeah I will have to look into Stuffed Panda studios here.  I will also look at beetlecat and beastcub also.  I can afford the 4k for the Clockworks suit I want it is just I don't think I should toss 4k into a fursuit that is my first one and learn with a high quality one to start out that is going to get damaged I am sure.  Good thing though is I can sew and will be able to repair most stuff if it gets damaged though


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 25, 2012)

How much are you willing to spend? There's Don't Hug Cacti, but their style is more animated than realistic. If you're looking for realistic, it may get very expensive. :c


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

TaoKyuubimon said:


> There's Beetlecat and Beastcub, however they're very professional and put out extremely high quality suits that are likely out of your budget. I have a friend who does anywhere from toony to realistic and things in between, Stuffed Panda Studios, so you might want to check her out as well.



Hey thanks for this, I think I will go to beetlecat. Looks really good, and prices aren't too bad for me.


~~~~~Just to note, they both are booked. I am going to probably get to them in the later part of the summer for the suit. Gives me time to get a ref sheet done.


----------



## Teal (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/faruku/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/madefuryou
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/adoptmeplz/
Some other fursuit makers.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Mar 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/faruku/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/madefuryou
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/adoptmeplz/
> Some other fursuit makers.



Excepting that 2/3 of those are toony makers...

Here are some realistic makers:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fenrirschild
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/flurrycat (though I know she's closed)
And a friend of mine who's a newer maker: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/niennis (you'd be more likely to get a cheaper price from her since she's newer and without many examples)


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 26, 2012)

This thread has a few listed- http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...(For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy)

I personally don't know how many of them offer realism suit,s but several of them on there that I know are really amazing. I'd recommend checking the out just in case. :3


----------



## Zaja (Mar 26, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Hey thanks for this, I think I will go to beetlecat. Looks really good, and prices aren't too bad for me.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~Just to note, they both are booked. I am going to probably get to them in the later part of the summer for the suit. Gives me time to get a ref sheet done.



Yup that is who I am probly going with.  But I will see when they open up x3


----------



## Zaja (Mar 26, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> How much are you willing to spend? There's Don't Hug Cacti, but their style is more animated than realistic. If you're looking for realistic, it may get very expensive. :c


Yeah my friend told me about them before I started this thread and it is not quite the style I was looking for.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 29, 2012)

If you're looking for a realistic fursuit, then you might want to check out one of these two makers:
http://clockworkcreature.com/ these people made fursuits for Bitter Lake, some movie.
http://monoyasha.com/  another popular fursuit maker. She has a Youtube account.

If you want a toony fursuit, check out this person:
http://sugarpoultry.deviantart.com/ I think she still does commissions.

Clockwork Creature is expensive, but I think Monoyasha is a little cheaper. Sugarpoultry on dA makes realistic and toony fursuits of high quality, and she's not that expensive.

Hope this helped and good luck


----------

